# Κοντσέρτο ή συναυλία;



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Τελικά η λέξη _κοντσέρτο_ και η λέξη _συναυλία_ ταυτίζονται σημασιακά; Ερωτώ διότι το ΛΚΝ δίνει *κοντσέρτο*1 = *συναυλία*1 "εκτέλεση ενός ή συνήθ. περισσότερων μουσικών έργων από ορχήστρα ή και από χορωδία, σε δημόσιο χώρο· κονσέρτο1", ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ σημειώνει απλώς: "εκτέλεση μουσικής σύνθεσης, ιδ. της κλασικής μουσικής, μπροστά σε κοινό". Πλήρης ταύτιση στo Μείζον: *κονσέρτο*1 = *συναυλία* "εκτέλεση μουσικών έργων μπροστά σε ακροατήριο".

Βέβαια, αν ακολουθήσουμε τον ορισμό τού ΛΚΝ, δεν μπορεί να δώσει _συναυλία_ κανένας μοναχικός καλλιτέχνης ή συγκρότημα — μόνο ορχήστρες ή και χορωδίες...  Τουλάχιστον το ΛΝΕΓ, στον ορισμό τής _συναυλίας_, επιτρέπει σε όλους να δίνουν συναυλίες: "η δημόσια εκτέλεση μουσικών έργων" — ωστόσο, δίνει συνώνυμο το _κοντσέρτο_, χωρίς χρηστικό σημείωμα για το εάν διαφοροποιούνται σημασιακά και πώς.

Χθες στο _The Nanny_ που έδειχνε το Alpha, ένα «rock concert» ήταν _κοντσέρτο _απ' την αρχή ως το τέλος. Συμφωνείτε; Θέλω να το ξεκαθαρίσω, για να δω κι αν θα βάλω τα _concert_ και _κον(τ)σέρτο_ στα ψευδόφιλα, ξέρετε (ότι, δηλαδή, ενίοτε το _concert_ πρέπει να αποδίδεται _συναυλία_, κι όχι _κοντσέρτο_).

Οι δύο συγκεκριμένες σημασίες τού _concert_:
1. a public musical performance in which a number of singers or instrumentalists, or both, participate.
2. a public performance, usually by an individual singer, instrumentalist, or the like; recital.

Για να μην πιάσουμε και το _recital_ που φέρνει στην κουβέντα ο παραπάνω ορισμός...


----------



## crystal (Jul 20, 2009)

Το έβλεπα κι εγώ και με ξένισε κάπως, και μάλιστα σκέφτηκα «να κι άλλη μια για τις ψευδόφιλες» :). Στο μυαλό μου τα κοντσέρτα είναι κυρίως κλασική μουσική, γίνονται στο Μέγαρο και πας φορώντας τα καλά σου, ενώ οι συναυλίες είναι σε κάποιον ανοιχτό χώρο όπου πας με μπύρες και σταράκια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2009)

Με τη στενή έννοια, κονσέρτο είναι μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη μουσική μορφή. Από εκεί και πέρα, ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται χαλαρά. Ο σωστός όρος είναι συναυλία.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Με τη στενή έννοια, κονσέρτο είναι μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη μουσική μορφή. Από εκεί και πέρα, ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται χαλαρά. Ο σωστός όρος είναι συναυλία.



Χμ... Τα πράγματα είναι λίγο ύπουλα: άλλο το "concerto" (που πέρασε σε γαλλικά και αγγλικά έτσι ακριβώς, διατηρώντας την ιταλική μορφή του, και το οποίο δηλώνει συγκεκριμένο είδος σύνθεσης, δηλ. σήμερα τη σύνθεση σε μορφή σονάτας για ένα όργανο-σολιστ και ορχήστρα) και άλλο το "concert" που αφορά την εκτέλεση μουσικών συνθέσεων ενώπιον κοινού (και το οποίο περιλαμβάνει και την εκτέλεση από έναν μόνο μουσικό, παρά τον ορισμό του ΛΚΝ). Στα ελληνικά, το κοντσέρτο χρησιμοποιείται και για τις δύο σημασίες.
Βεβαίως, στα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά ο όρος concert χρησιμοποιείται αδιακρίτως, ανεξαρτήτως του μουσικού είδους. Στα καθ' ημάς, όμως, φαίνεται να υπάρχει μια σημασιολογική διαφοροποίηση στην πράξη: κοντσέρτο για τις εκτελέσεις κλασσικής μουσικής (ή έστω άλλων "λόγιων" μορφών μουσικής), συναυλία για τα ροκ/ μοντέρνα/ ποπ/ λαϊκά κ.ο.κ. Αυτή η διαφοροποίηση δεν επιβάλλεται από τους όρους: κανονικά η συναυλία περιλαμβάνει κάθε εκτέλεση μουσικών έργων. Εντούτοις, η διαφορά στη χρήση του ενός και του άλλου όρου υπάρχει στην καθημερινότητά μας και πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη (έτσω και για να αντικρουσθεί με επιχειρήματα).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Προσωπικά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η _συναυλία_ καλύπτει όλα τα είδη της μουσικής (συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της κλασικής, φυσικά), ενώ το _κοντσέρτο_ αναφέρεται αποκλειστικά σε "λόγιες" μορφές μουσικής.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Προσωπικά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η _συναυλία_ καλύπτει όλα τα είδη της μουσικής (συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της κλασικής, φυσικά), ενώ το _κοντσέρτο_ αναφέρεται αποκλειστικά σε "λόγιες" μορφές μουσικής.



ΟΚ, κι εγώ το λέω ότι στην πράξη έτσι ακριβώς το χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά (και μπορούμε να το εξηγήσουμε με κοινωνιολογικούς, ιστορικούς και ψυχολογικούς λόγους το γιατί συνέβη αυτό). Ωστόσο ο όρος "συναυλία" περιλαμβάνει οποιαδήποτε δημόσια εκτέλεση μουσικής (λόγια και μη), είναι κατ' ουσία απόλυτα συνώνυμη του γαλλικού και του αγγλικού concert.

Τώρα, βέβαια, το να μεταφράζει κανείς το concert σαν "κοντσέρτο", ενώ πρόκειται για συναυλία ροκ συγκροτήματος, ε, κι εμένα με ξενίζει (για να μην πώ ότι το θεωρώ, εντελώς, άστοχο).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ερωτώ διότι το ΛΚΝ δίνει *κοντσέρτο*1 = *συναυλία*1 "εκτέλεση ενός ή συνήθ. περισσότερων μουσικών έργων από ορχήστρα ή και από χορωδία, σε δημόσιο χώρο· κονσέρτο1",
> 
> Βέβαια, αν ακολουθήσουμε τον ορισμό τού ΛΚΝ, δεν μπορεί να δώσει _συναυλία_ κανένας μοναχικός καλλιτέχνης ή συγκρότημα — μόνο ορχήστρες ή και χορωδίες...


κοντσέρτο το [kontsérto] & κονσέρτο το [konsérto] Ο39 : 1. συναυλία1. 2. (μουσ.) σύνθεση *για σόλο όργανο (ή όργανα)* και ορχήστρα: ~ για πιάνο και ορχήστρα. 
ΛΚΝ
Να πούμε ότι δεν περιλαμβάνει το κοντσέρτο για πολυβόλα, μάλιστα :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2009)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι στα Αγγλικά, άλλο concerto και άλλο concert (παρόλο που έχουν κοινή ρίζα), αλλά στα Ελληνικά η λέξη κοντσέρτο, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, μας έχει έρθει από το Ιταλικό concerto.

Η χρήση στα Ελληνικά της λέξης κονσέρτο με την έννοια της συναυλίας λόγιας μουσικής φαίνεται να οφείλεται σε κατάχρηση και παραφθορά της αρχικής σημασίας της λέξης κονσέρτο (της συγκεκριμένης μουσικής μορφής).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2009)

Οι όροι που χρησιμοποιώ απαράβατα όταν μεταφράζω (και όταν μιλάω για την καριέρα του γιου μου) είναι:
Ρεσιτάλ όταν πρόκειται για εμφάνιση καλλιτέχνη σόλο.
Συναυλία όταν πρόκειται για ορχήστρα. Φυσικά σ' αυτό υπάγονται και οι συναυλίες των λαϊκών καλλιτεχνών ή ποπ ή ροκ.
*Ποτέ κοντσέρτο*, αυτόν τον όρο τον χρησιμοποιώ όταν μιλάω για συγκεκριμένα έργα, π.χ. 2ο Κοντσέρτο του Ραχμάνινοφ.

Άλλος ένας αγγλισμός έχει μπει στη γλώσσα μας. Concert δεν σημαίνει κοντσέρτο, οι αγγλόφωνοι όταν θέλουν να πουν το 5ο Κοντσέρτο Μπετόβεν, το λένε *concerto *όχι concert.

Δείτε εδώ, άλλο concert άλλο concerto. 

Concert
Ελληνική (Greek)
n. - συνεννόηση, ομοφωνία, συμφωνία, συντονισμός (ενεργειών), (μουσ.) *συναυλία*

* 1. Music. A performance given by one or more singers or instrumentalists or both.*
2. a. Agreement in purpose, feeling, or action.
b. Unity achieved by mutual communication of views, ideas, and opinions: acted in concert on the issue.
c. Concerted action: “One feels between them an accumulation of gentleness and strength, a concert of energies” (Vanity Fair).

Concerto
Ελληνική (Greek)
n. - (μουσ.) κον(τ)σέρτο 
A composition for an orchestra and one or more solo instruments, typically in three movements.

Και όχι, η διαφορά μεταξύ συναυλίας και κοντσέρτου δεν είναι στο είδος της μουσικής που παίζεται, το "κοντσέρτο" είναι ένας αγγλισμός που βγαίνει από το concert, και συγκρούεται με τη σωστή χρήση του όρου που είναι τύπος μουσικού έργου. Κανένας που _ξέρει_ μουσική δεν λέει τη συναυλία κοντσέρτο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> κοντσέρτο το [kontsérto] & κονσέρτο το [konsérto] Ο39 : 1. συναυλία1. 2. (μουσ.) σύνθεση *για σόλο όργανο (ή όργανα)* και ορχήστρα: ~ για πιάνο και ορχήστρα. ΛΚΝ


Δεν κατάλαβα. Το _κοντσέρτο_ έχει και άλλη μία σημασία, η οποία αντιστοιχεί στο ιταλ. (και αγγλ. κλπ) _concerto_. Δεν αφορά τη δική μου ερώτηση, απλώς αναφέρθηκε παράπλευρα. Και η _συναυλία_ έχει κι άλλη σημασία. Και;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κανένας που _ξέρει_ μουσική δεν λέει τη συναυλία κοντσέρτο.


Ναι, αλλά ορισμένοι από αυτούς λένε και _κοντσέρτι_ για τον πληθυντικό τής λέξης _κοντσέρτο_. Και κανένας που ξέρει από γραφικές τέχνες δεν λέει το _λιθογραφείο_ «τυπογραφείο», αλλά όλοι οι υπόλοιποι το λέμε. :) Τι να κάνουμε, υπάρχει και η γενική χρήση.

Για το δε αν είναι η σημασία _κοντσέρτο=συναυλία_ αγγλισμός (ή μάλλον για το αντίθετο), παραθέτω από Δημητράκο:





Προσέξτε, η λέξη από την ιταλική (όχι την αγγλική), με μία και μόνο σημασία. Στο σπίτι θα δω και Πρωίας κλπ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

Δεν διαφωνώ. Λέω ότι αφού για το ΛΚΝ η συναυλία είναι _εκτέλεση ενός ή συνήθ. περισσότερων μουσικών έργων από ορχήστρα ή και από χορωδία_ και στα μουσικά έργα περιλαμβάνεται το κονσέρτο που είναι _σύνθεση για σόλο όργανο (ή όργανα) και ορχήστρα_ θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε λογικά πως και ο μεμονωμένος καλλιτέχνης μπορεί να δώσει συναυλία με δημιουργική ανάγνωση των ορισμών του ΛΚΝ :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 20, 2009)

Τη διάκριση "concerto" και "concert" μπορούν να την κάνουν οι αγγλόφωνοι και γαλλόφωνοι, διατηρώντας την πρωτότυπη ιταλική μορφή της πρώτης λέξης. Οι Ιταλοί είναι προφανές ότι χρησιμοποιούν την ίδια λέξη για τη συναυλία και για το μουσικό είδος. Κατά το Zingarelli "*Concerto*: ... *3.* Trattenimento, un tempo privato, oggi spec. pubblico, consistente nell' esecuzione di brani musicali: _dare, tenere un concerto; andare a un concerto; ascoltare un concerto_... *4.* _(mus.) _ composizione strumentale in più tempi/ *C. grosso*,....
/*C. solistico*, in cui il contrasto si sviluppa fra la massa orchestrale e strumenti solisti: _c. per violino e orchestra_ ...".
Όπως διαπιστώνουμε, η σημασία "συναυλία" είναι η υπ' αριθ. 3, αυτή του μουσικού είδους (σολίστ-ορχήστρα) η 4β΄.

Για τη χρήση στα ελληνικά του όρου 'κοντσέρτο" με τη σημασία της συναυλίας, να προσθέσουμε πέραν της αρχικής ιταλικής επιρροής και την επίδραση που άσκησε το γαλλικό "concert" στους ελληνικούς φιλόμουσους κύκλους άλλων εποχών.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Βέβαια, από την άλλη, και η λέξη _συναυλία_ στην ελληνική γλώσσα ξεκίνησε με τη σημασία "συμφωνία αυλών", πέρασε στο "τραγούδι με συνοδεία αυλού", κατόπιν στο "συμφωνία αυλού και λύρας", μετά στο "συμφωνία ενόργανης μουσικής, πολλών και διαφόρων οργάνων, σε αντίθεση με τη μονωδία", ενώ παράλληλα υπάρξαν και σημασίες "συμφωνία αυλού και ρυθμού" και (μτφ) "από κοινού" και "συμφωνία".

ΥΓ Για να μην πούμε για το _συναυλία _(_συν+αυλή_) —τα παραπάνω είναι για το _συν+αυλός_— που δηλώνει τη συζυγική συμβίωση. Τώρα καταλαβαίνω κι αυτό που 'λεγε ο πατέρας μου: «Όταν γνωρίζεται ένα ζευγάρι, μιλάει ο άντρας κι ακούει η γυναίκα. Όταν αρραβωνιάζονται, μιλάει η γυναίκα κι ακούει ο άντρας. Κι όταν παντρεύονται, μιλάνε κι οι δύο κι ακούει η γειτονιά.» Εμ, λογικό είναι, κοτζάμ _συναυλία_ είν' αυτή!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2009)

Ναι, είπα αγγλισμός, και μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να είναι ιταλισμός, όπου με την ίδια λέξη εννοούν και τα δύο πράγματα. Στην ελληνική όμως υπάρχουν δύο λέξεις: συναυλία και κοντσέρτο. Για κάποιους η δεύτερη λέξη απέκτησε και τη δεύτερη σημασία (ψευδόφιλη θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε;) που ήταν ήδη καλυμμένη από την πρώτη. Μπορεί κάποιοι να μην επιθυμούν να χρησιμοποιούν ελληνικές λέξεις στην ορολογία της μουσικής, παρά μόνο ξένες, οπότε γι' αυτούς δεν υπάρχει η λέξη συναυλία, υπάρχουν μόνο τα κοντσέρτα (και τα κοντσέρτι). Πάντως στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής χρησιμοποιούν πάντα τη λέξη συναυλία, π.χ. λένε "Αρχίζει η συναυλία, σας θυμίζουμε να απενεργοποιήσετε τα κινητά σας τηλέφωνα".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Ναι, Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά όπως σημείωσα παραπάνω, κι η _συναυλία_ έχει μεταβάλει τη σημασία της και την έχει εμπλουτίσει.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Although a bit disconcerted at first, I'm in concert with Alexandra in this.
After all, she's a concert mom...;)
Στη γενική χρήση όμως, και όχι στην κουβέντα με μουσικούς, δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ κονσέρτο (ούτε κοντσέρτο) μια συναυλία του David Byrne ή του Ψαρο-Γιώργη, π.χ.
Πιστεύω ότι η χρήση του κονσέρτο ως ταυτόσημου της συναυλίας είναι πράγματι σχετικά πρόσφατος αγγλισμός. Και εικάζω τα εξής, dear Watson:):

The facts:
ελληνικά: 
δημόσια εκτέλεση μουσικού έργου=συναυλία.
σύνθεση για σόλο όργανο/α με συνοδεία ορχήστρας=κονσέρτο (από το ιταλικό concerto).
αγγλικά:
δημόσια εκτέλεση μουσικού έργου=concert.
σύνθεση για σόλο όργανο/α με συνοδεία ορχήστρας=concerto (από το ιταλικό concerto).
ιταλικά:
δημόσια εκτέλεση μουσικού έργου=concerto (σύμφωνα με τον Ρογήρο, παραπάνω)
σύνθεση για σόλο όργανο/α με συνοδεία ορχήστρας=concerto (πληθ. concerti)

The time of death: Άγνωστος· για να προσδιοριστεί, απαιτείται ιστορική αναδρομή σε λεξικά και σχετικά έντυπα.

The scene of the crime/possible suspects: Άγνωστα, επίσης. Πιθανoί (συνήθεις) ύποπτοι: δημοσιογραφική πένα ή γραφομηχανή.

The working hypothesis/the motives:
Με την επιρροή της αγγλικής στην ελληνική, σχετικά πρόσφατα:
concert=κονσέρτο=συναυλία.
Κάποια στιγμή, δηλαδή, κάπου, κάποιος, επηρεασμένος από την προϋπάρχουσα χρήση του concerto στη μουσική και τη μέχρι τότε (όχι 100%) ψευδοφιλία των concert και κονσέρτο, αποφάσισε να τις παντρέψει (να συναυλιστούν, όπως λέει ο Ζαζ παραπάνω), να επεκτείνει τη στενή χρήση του όρου από τη μουσική ορολογία και σε γενικότερη χρήση. 

Αναμένω στοιχεία ενίσχυσης ή απόρριψης της ανωτέρω εικασίας...
Any more clues, anybody?
Φαίνεται ότι τώρα μεταφράζω crime investigation, έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2009)

Ανήκω σε εκείνους που μεταφράζουν *κοντσέρτο* το αγγλικό _concerto_ και *συναυλία* (ή *μουσική εκδήλωση*) το _concert_. Ωστόσο, τα σχεδόν 600 «κοντσέρτο κλασικής μουσικής» δείχνουν ότι η διάκριση αποτελεί ελιτισμό (που δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κακό πράμα).


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ανήκω σε εκείνους που μεταφράζουν *κοντσέρτο* το αγγλικό _concerto_ και *συναυλία* (ή *μουσική εκδήλωση*) το _concert_.


Ακριβώς. 
Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ άνθρωπο που έχει κάποια σχέση με την κλασική μουσική να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο *κοντσέρτο* για οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από τη μουσική σύνθεση για σόλο όργανο (ή όργανα) και ορχήστρα. 


nickel said:


> αποτελεί ελιτισμό (που δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κακό πράμα)


> Q: That sounds like an elitist argument.
> A: It's certainly elitist. What's wrong with being elitist if you are trying to encourage people to join the elite rather than being exclusive? I'm very, very keen that people should raise their game rather than the other way around.
_(από συνέντευξη του *Richard Dawkins* στο Slate)_


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2009)

@Sapere_Aude: +1 (δαγκωτό).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα λέγατε αν πρωτοακούγατε να χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη _συναυλία_ για ένα μουσικό έργο που δεν περιελάμβανε αυλούς. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα λέγατε αν πρωτοακούγατε να χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη _συναυλία_ για ένα μουσικό έργο που δεν περιελάμβανε αυλούς. :)


 
Oυαί, βαβαί, παπαί, ιαταταί!
θα έλεγα, τότε...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 21, 2009)

daeman said:


> Oυαί, βαβαί, παπαί, ιαταταί!
> θα έλεγα, τότε...


Ενώ αν ήταν αυτή η πρώτη συμφωνία, ξέρουμε ότι δεν θα θέλαμε να ξανακούσουμε :)


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα λέγατε αν πρωτοακούγατε να χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη _συναυλία_ για ένα μουσικό έργο που δεν περιελάμβανε αυλούς. :)


Θα ένιωθα την επιθυμία να παίξω *συγχορδίες* σε ένα μουσικό όργανο χωρίς χορδές. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 22, 2009)

Ανέκδοτα... κλασσικοτραφών

Γιατί ο φαγκοτίστας έριξε δηλητήριο στους καφέδες όλων των άλλων μελών της ορχήστρας πριν τη μεγάλη συναυλία ; --- Για να παίξει επιτέλους και σε ένα κοντσέρτο στο οποίο το όργανό του θα ... ακούγεται ! 

Γιατί αναβλήθηκε το τελευταίο κοντσέρτο του Καρλχάιντζ Στοκχάουζεν ; --- Επειδή μπέρδεψε τις μαγνητοταινίες για τη συναυλία με αυτές από τα γενέθλια της κόρης του.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Γιατί αναβλήθηκε το τελευταίο κοντσέρτο του Καρλχάιντζ Στοκχάουζεν ; --- Επειδή μπέρδεψε τις μαγνητοταινίες για τη συναυλία με αυτές από τα γενέθλια της κόρης του.



χα-χα-χα... κορυφαίο. Και τώρα θυμήθηκα τον Χάννιμπαλ Λέκτορ που έφαγε τον φλαουτίστα της Φιλαρμονικής, για να βελτιώσει τον ήχο της.


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 22, 2009)

Και ένα από τα αναρίθμητα ανέκδοτα για τους παίκτες βιόλας:
Q. Define a true gentleman. 
A. One who can play the viola, but won't.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Και ένα από τα αναρίθμητα ανέκδοτα για τους παίκτες βιόλας:
> Q. Define a true gentleman.
> A. One who can play the viola, but won't.


 
Εναλλακτικά:
A true gentleman is someone who can describe Monica Belucci's figure without gesturing.


----------



## danae (Jul 22, 2009)

Αν και καθυστερημένα, επιβεβαιώνω -ως μουσικός- τα όσα είπε η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------

